# Will Carmello be an All-Star? (Merged)



## Benjie (Aug 1, 2005)

Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game? He's having his best season and is one of the most consistent scorers in the league. Does he deserve to finally be named in the All-Star game?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

No question, without a doubt.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> No question, without a doubt.


LOL!! you could have just left your post a blank and we would've known what your answer was.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

He is having an all-star season, but what forward in the west do you put him over? Too many great forwards in the west. Duncan, Garnett, Brand, Gasol and Dirk are all more deserving than Melo.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

BTW My answer is no for the reasons stated by Mr. Patchwork.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Yes.... But as Charles barkley said.... there's too many damn good forwards...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

You gotta put Marion in front of Melo.  

I don't think there is any way that Melo would get in before Marion. Melo's team is only so-so.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

"*I'm going to make a lot of people eat their words when it's time.Don't be my friend later. Keep it like it is. If you hate me now, hate me later. I don't mind. My job is to go out there and play and bring another aspect to New Jersey Nets basketball*." - Vince Carter

this is actually a pretty cool quote... lol I like.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Over Okur? How and why? Jazz have the best record in their division if you haven't checked and Memo is a big part of that.(If Kirilenko has a CRAZY month like he's having so far, he could make a case)

He could get in as a reserve if T-Mac doesn't go and he doesn't deserve to, neither does Yao, but the game it's in Houston and Stern wouldn't allow either of them to miss that game. Shamefull tho, 2 all star starters on a team 10 games below .500. F-That!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> He is having an all-star season, but what forward in the west do you put him over? Too many great forwards in the west. Duncan, Garnett, Brand, Gasol and Dirk are all more deserving than Melo.


Gasol? are you kidding? not even close. So what about Duncan Garnett and Dirk. they make it every year. who cares. that's a given. there still manages to be other guys who make it sometimes, like lewis, stojakovic, webber, kirilenko, marion, and others. so what's your point? he'll make it, they don't need to have same amount of forwards and guards. anthony and mcgrady can play guard in game. it's not a big deal. he's a lot for all-star.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Sad Mafioso said:


> Over Okur? How and why? Jazz have the best record in their division if you haven't checked and Memo is a big part of that.(If Kirilenko has a CRAZY month like he's having so far, he could make a case)


He's 8 times as good as Okur, is that a good enough reason?


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Says who? A Nuggets homer? 

When you say Gasol doesn't deserve it you lose all your credibility.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Gasol does deserve it but over Carmelo? that's a freaking joke. I like Gasol, but he always makes me laugh because he's utterly incapable of breaking the 20 point and 10 rebound mark. Look at his numbers right now: 19.7 and 9.6. lol, it's like the guy is scared to move up. I like the guy, he's had a good season, but Carmelo has been an absolute monster. and gasol doesn't play defense.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> Gasol does deserve it but over Carmelo? that's a freaking joke. I like Gasol, but he always makes me laugh because he's utterly incapable of breaking the 20 point and 10 rebound mark. Look at his numbers right now: 19.7 and 9.6. lol, it's like the guy is scared to move up. I like the guy, he's had a good season, but Carmelo has been an absolute monster. and gasol doesn't play defense.


I'm not a Griz fan or a Gasol fan neither but Gasol deserves it better than Melo, his team is doing better and he has enough impact on his team's play that he is a major factor on those wins without the massive numbers. And saying the guy doesn't play defense is blasphemy in highest order!! He is averaging around 2.41 blocks a game, that's right better than TD and KG in the shot blocking department.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Melo doesn't play D. But guess who does.

Last 7 games:

18.6 points, 10.7 rebounds, 5.7 assists, 2.7 steals, and 4.2 blocks.

Guess to a Nugz homer those are crappy #'s since PPG is the only STAT that matters. LMFAO!

Do you actually watch basketball at all. Memphis has one of the best records in the Western Conference and Gasol is a big part of that.(his numbers are also pretty much better all across than Melo's)


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Not a chance does Melo belong in the All-Star game. If the Nuggets have an All-Star, it should be Camby. Melo is in no way, shape, or form deserving of an All-Star berth. The starting forwards are T-Mac(who also doesn't deserve to be there) and Garnett. The 2 backup forwards will be Dirk and Duncan. The 2 utility spots should go to Gasol and Brand. You can't honestly believe Melo is more deserving than any of those guys.

The All-Star reserves should be Camby, Duncan, Dirk, Brand, Gasol, Parker, and Baron. Melo isn't deserving. J-Rich and Kirilenko may be more deserving than Melo.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Sad Mafioso said:


> Melo doesn't play D. But guess who does.
> 
> Last 7 games:
> 
> ...


So what? Cleveland didn't even make the playoffs last year. Ray Allen makes it every year despite his crappy team. Carmelo is just flat out better, he dominates the game. Gasol is just the best player on his team. Nothing big though since they aren't competing, Gasol has to play a big, carmelo can player either wing. Gasol should make it as center but probably won't.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> I'm not a Griz fan or a Gasol fan neither but Gasol deserves it better than Melo, his team is doing better and he has enough impact on his team's play that he is a major factor on those wins without the massive numbers. And saying the guy doesn't play defense is blasphemy in highest order!! He is averaging around 2.41 blocks a game, that's right better than TD and KG in the shot blocking department.


blocks = defense? sorry, wasn't aware. 2 words, sam dalembert, sucks at defense but blocks pretty well. by the way, KG isn't a very good blocker so not sure why you use him as an example.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Not a chance does Melo belong in the All-Star game. If the Nuggets have an All-Star, it should be Camby. Melo is in no way, shape, or form deserving of an All-Star berth. The starting forwards are T-Mac(who also doesn't deserve to be there) and Garnett. The 2 backup forwards will be Dirk and Duncan. The 2 utility spots should go to Gasol and Brand. You can't honestly believe Melo is more deserving than any of those guys.


Absolutely Camby should be there as 2nd center, even though he's clearly had the better season. Not sure why you are putting up Carmelo vs. power forwards, he's not competing with them for a spot. Brand, Gasol, Garnett, Duncan will not see 1 minute as the SF spot (garnett MIGHT) in the game. his competition are the wings, and he's clearly in it.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> blocks = defense? sorry, wasn't aware. 2 words, sam dalembert, sucks at defense but blocks pretty well. by the way, KG isn't a very good blocker so not sure why you use him as an example.


I never said that he is a better defender tha TD and KG that's why I specifically used the word *shot blocking department*. And Gasol does play D, he is a decent one on one defender but he is a very good help defender.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> I never said that he is a better defender tha TD and KG that's why I specifically used the word *shot blocking department*. And Gasol does play D, he is a decent one on one defender but he is a very good help defender.


It doesn't even matter because they aren't even competing with each other. Is Gasol going to play SF in the all star game? SG? Good luck with that. too bad he has to go up against garnett and brand and duncan and nowitzki, that's tough comp. Carmelo doesn't. He goes up against McGrady and Marion and Ray Allen and Kobe. That's it. He's easily in.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Carmelo is having an unbelievable year, I say put him in. If it's up to me, I snub Gasol, Bibby, Szczerbiak, Paul and others and put this team out there (assuming Camby, McGrady and Yao can play as well as no more new injuries occur and also that the guys currently leading the vote end up winning and starting the game).

Steve Nash | Tony Parker
Kobe Bryant | Ray Allen
Tracy McGrady | Carmelo Anthony
Kevin Garnett | Tim Duncan | Dirk Nowitzki | Elton Brand
Yao Ming | Marcus Camby


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Yes he is the leader of that team and is finally playing with his head on


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> Gasol? are you kidding? not even close. So what about Duncan Garnett and Dirk. they make it every year. who cares. that's a given. there still manages to be other guys who make it sometimes, like lewis, stojakovic, webber, kirilenko, marion, and others. so what's your point? he'll make it, they don't need to have same amount of forwards and guards. anthony and mcgrady can play guard in game. it's not a big deal. he's a lot for all-star.


What a ridiculous post. :laugh:

Tell you what, let's put the whole Nuggets starting five in the All-Star game for the West. 

Here is some help the next time you want to post about All-Stars.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> What a ridiculous post. :laugh:
> 
> Tell you what, let's put the whole Nuggets starting five in the All-Star game for the West.
> 
> Here is some help the next time you want to post about All-Stars.


ok then in that case Garnett shouldn't be in it, neither should yao Ming or McGrady or Ray Allen. Instead it should be Okur and Maggette and Jason Richardson, right? Also in the east Pierce shouldn't be in. Instead it should be Kirk Hinrich, lol.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> ok then in that case Garnett shouldn't be in it, neither should yao Ming or McGrady or Ray Allen. Instead it should be Okur and Maggette and Jason Richardson, right?


Gasol's the franchise player and motor for a team that is 21-11. Melo's playing well, but his team is 17-18.

Gasol's also getting about 20/10/5. If Brand's a lock, then so is Gasol at this point.



> Also in the east Pierce shouldn't be in. Instead it should be Kirk Hinrich, lol.


Maybe you should click that link again. The Bulls are four games under .500.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

yeah, and they are the 8th seed in the east.

So Gasol deserves it over Garnett too? Also why are you comparing Gasol to Anthony? You are aware that Anthony is not a power forward or a center, correct? I like Gasol but he's behind way too many great big men. Carmelo is right up there with the wings in the west. Definitely deserves it, and will get in.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> yeah, and they are the 8th seed in the east.


edit



> So Gasol deserves it over Garnett too? Also why are you comparing Gasol to Anthony? You are aware that Anthony is not a power forward or a center, correct? I like Gasol but he's behind way too many great big men. Carmelo is right up there with the wings in the west. Definitely deserves it, and will get in.


Pau's a forward. Melo's a forward.

Garnett currently has a spot because of fan voting. Taking off the marketing/seniority goggles, Pau Gasol deserves a spot more than KG.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> Garnett currently has a spot because of fan voting. Taking off the marketing/seniority goggles, Pau Gasol deserves a spot more than KG.


Wow!


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Wait, why are we naming him to last year's game?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Pau Gasol is having a really dominant season, it is just not dominant in scoring. He passes the ball. It is just not in his nature. I am sure he could crank up his scoring average about 5 points and the Grizz could be under .500. Would that make him an All Star in your eyes?

I will take him leading the Grizz to big victories over the guady stats any day.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

hes not even the best player on the team. camby is. hes the best scorer and thats all they need from him apparently. hes sort of like the lamond murray role on the clippers a while ago.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> Absolutely Camby should be there as 2nd center, even though he's clearly had the better season. Not sure why you are putting up Carmelo vs. power forwards, he's not competing with them for a spot. Brand, Gasol, Garnett, Duncan will not see 1 minute as the SF spot (garnett MIGHT) in the game. his competition are the wings, and he's clearly in it.


All-Star positions are just G, F, C. He is competing with them for a spot.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> Pau's a forward. Melo's a forward.


lol coaches don't vote on NBA.com man, they don't have to worry about that. It has nothing to do with them being forwards. You think the coach is going to take 5 PFs and then play elton brand and pau gasol at the 3 and 2? that's naive.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> All-Star positions are just G, F, C. He is competing with them for a spot.


lol i can just see Coach Pop sitting down at the computer and logging on to nba.com to cast his coaches vote.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

At half time Carmelo has 19 points and 7 rebounds, completely dominated. He guarded Shawn Marion who has 3 points and 3 rebounds. Dominating on both ends. 

Keep hating, haters.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

That's not even one full game.

Shawn Marion, Tim Duncan, Kevin Garnett, Dirk Nowitzki, Elton Brand are the allstar forwards in the West and if TMac makes the allstar game as a forward well that pushes one of those deserving guys out of the picture.

Marion 20.5ppg 12rpg 2apg 2spg 2bpg 51+%FG nuff said.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

I completely forgot about Marion. He is also much more deserving than Melo.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Carmelo with 27 points 11 rebounds after regulation. Held Marion to a mediocre game. Shut down Nash on the last play to save overtime. Dominant.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> Carmelo with 27 points 11 rebounds after regulation. Held Marion to a mediocre game. Shut down Nash on the last play to save overtime. Dominant.


 lol dominant post


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> Carmelo with 27 points 11 rebounds after regulation. Held Marion to a mediocre game. Shut down Nash on the last play to save overtime. Dominant.


Aright, that's cool.

We'll just forget that Marion has been the more productive and superior player for the rest of the season because Melo had a good game tonight.

By the way, that whole argument about guys like Ray Allen and KG making the team are TOTAL horse****, and whats worse, you know it. Record is not THE criteria for making the All-Star team or winning MVP. But its a part of the selection. That's why theres no debate as to whether or not Eddie Jones is better than Kobe Bryant, even though Memphis has a better record.

However, when you have to choose between two players who are very close in the talent department, like say, Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett, you look to factors like success to help choose.

But hey, if it helps you sleep better at night thinking Eric Snow is better than Mike Bibby and Chris Paul, whatever.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Carmelo with 41 points, 11 rebounds, the game winner after getting kicked in the face and blood coming out of his nose. Clutch. And a few key defensive stops including locking down Nash at the end of regulation. People who don't think he's an all-star are kidding themselves.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

but haters, carry on, i won't stop you, lol.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Carmelo > LeBron


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Dominant performance. He should be in the all star game.

Melo? Wasn't talking about him. Was talking about Tony Delk a few years back. He should've been in, I tell ya.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

It's insane that a player avergaing 25 points per game isn't going to make the all star team because everyone ahead of him is just as worthy to make it...I don't think that's ever happened before.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Darkwing Duck said:


> Dominant performance. He should be in the all star game.
> 
> Melo? Wasn't talking about him. Was talking about Tony Delk a few years back. He should've been in, I tell ya.


I don't think Tony Delk needed 3OTs to do that performance.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



MemphisX said:


> Pau Gasol is having a really dominant season, it is just not dominant in scoring. He passes the ball. It is just not in his nature. I am sure he could crank up his scoring average about 5 points and the Grizz could be under .500. Would that make him an All Star in your eyes?
> 
> I will take him leading the Grizz to big victories over the guady stats any day.


I don't think Carmelo deserves and allstar spot over Gasol, but Carmelo's stats aren't gawdy. Do you know how many game-winning shots he has hit this year?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Sad Mafioso said:


> Over Okur? How and why? Jazz have the best record in their division if you haven't checked and Memo is a big part of that.(If Kirilenko has a CRAZY month like he's having so far, he could make a case)
> 
> He could get in as a reserve if T-Mac doesn't go and he doesn't deserve to, neither does Yao, but the game it's in Houston and Stern wouldn't allow either of them to miss that game. Shamefull tho, 2 all star starters on a team 10 games below .500. F-That!


by a half game??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

how good are the jazz without ak47? CRAP! 

how good are the nuggets w/o nene, camby, and KMart? 1/2 game back...and were rollin now!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> I'm not a Griz fan or a Gasol fan neither but Gasol deserves it better than Melo, his team is doing better and he has enough impact on his team's play that he is a major factor on those wins without the massive numbers. And saying the guy doesn't play defense is blasphemy in highest order!! He is averaging around 2.41 blocks a game, that's right better than TD and KG in the shot blocking department.


get off the "our team has a better record" CRAP!!! we've been injured ALL YEAR!!! melo has been WAAAY more impressive than gasol...and DEFINETELY better than okur... :laugh:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Sad Mafioso said:


> Melo doesn't play D. But guess who does.
> 
> Last 7 games:
> 
> ...


melo doesnt play D?

well i guess that means sad mafioso doesnt watch nuggets basketball...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> Gasol's the franchise player and motor for a team that is 21-11. Melo's playing well, but his team is 17-18.
> 
> Gasol's also getting about 20/10/5. If Brand's a lock, then so is Gasol at this point.
> 
> ...


again, our team is redicluously injured. is that all u guys got??? gasol plays on a good team??? wtf???

we'll see how far memphis gets in the playoffs, and how far the nuggets will. this is an all-star game!!! thank you...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



DuMa said:


> hes not even the best player on the team. camby is. hes the best scorer and thats all they need from him apparently. hes sort of like the lamond murray role on the clippers a while ago.


so kobe should never have ever been in an allstar game, cuz he wasnt the best player on the lakers??? what? only one player from each team gets in or something??? <strike>u need help buddy...</strike>

if camby was not hurt, hed be a LOCK in the allstar game!!! now the question is, does melo deserve to be...

come up with another brilliant answer <strike>sherlock...</strike>

*If you're getting this bent out of shape about a differing opinion, maybe you need to think about posting somewhere else.*


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



pac4eva5 said:


> again, our team is redicluously injured. is that all u guys got??? gasol plays on a good team??? wtf???
> 
> we'll see how far memphis gets in the playoffs, and how far the nuggets will. this is an all-star game!!! thank you...


Are the Nugz even in the playoffs as of now??

I really sympathize with you here, Melo is playing really good ball, Allstar caliber without a doubt.

But the fact of the matter is that there are just too many good players ahead of him that are in teams with better records even though they don't have Melo's stats. You see it's easier to get higher stats on a bad team cause your the only go to guy, epecially on a player depleated Nugz team.

TD
KG
Dirk
TMac
----------These guys are already a lock
Brand
Gasol
Marion
Melo
Lewis

We can't have an AllStar line up for the West that's just brimming with forwards. If you really want your lover boy to get in the AllStar Game trade him to the East for Artest or someone, he has a better chance over there.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> Are the Nugz even in the playoffs as of now??


1/2 game out of the division lead. but playoffs wont be an issue... 



> You see it's easier to get higher stats on a bad team cause your the only go to guy, epecially on a player depleated Nugz team.


WTF!!!??? ARE U SERIOUS!!!??? u obviously have NEVER seen a nuggets game, cuz melo doesnt chuck shots up like kobe. melo doesnt take the ball up like lebron. melo has played the same game he always played whether camby and KMart were in or not. if u dont know this then u have ZERO credibility and shouldnt even be in this conversation...

ask anybody whos WATCHED a nuggets game. they'll tell u that melos numbers will be even higher when camby and Kmart get healthy...trust me...



> TD
> KG
> Dirk
> TMac
> ...


ive never said melo WILL be in it. i almost bet he wont. but he definetely DESERVES to be there...



> If you really want your lover boy to get in the playoffs trade him to the East for Artest or someone, he has a better chance over there.


WTF??? cant support an argument, so u downgrade to personal attacks? whats wrong with u? <strike>i know u have no clue about the game of basketball, but now u shootin too??? :nonono:</strike>


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

seems like suns have trouble in 2 or 3 OT games. the knicks game they went 3OT and lost. the first game in the season they went to 2OT vs dallas and lost.

the high pace they play has to take a toll in the overtime periods.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



DuMa said:


> seems like suns have trouble in 2 or 3 OT games. the knicks game they went 3OT and lost. the first game in the season they went to 2OT vs dallas and lost.
> 
> the high pace they play has to take a toll in the overtime periods.


dont know about that, but they simply got beat tonight. both teams played awesome...


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



pac4eva5 said:


> WTF??? cant support an argument, so u downgrade to personal attacks? whats wrong with u? i know u have no clue about the game of basketball, but now u shootin too??? :nonono:



*Uh, Oh!! Hypocrite Alert!!!!* remember this?? Who started the personal attacks 




pac4eva5 said:


> come up with another brilliant answer sherlock...


Anyway, I don't want to get into flame war with you. Melo's numbers are up whether Kmart is playing or not becuase KMart is playing hurt and has seriously regressed but I won't deny the fact that he is only the primary scoring option and that he is playing great ball, but he won't get in the AllStar game like I said just too many good players in better teams ahead of him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



pac4eva5 said:


> again, our team is redicluously injured. is that all u guys got??? gasol plays on a good team??? wtf???


Our team lost its starting point guard, and really the only reliable distributor on the team, for the year. So things aren't all roses here either. We responded by emphasizing Gasol as the point forward/center moreso than he's already been, and the team has won four out of five since then.

By the way, go back and look at last year's All-Stars and see how many of them came from winning teams.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> lol coaches don't vote on NBA.com man, they don't have to worry about that. It has nothing to do with them being forwards. You think the coach is going to take 5 PFs and then play elton brand and pau gasol at the 3 and 2? that's naive.


:laugh:

I can't even think of where to begin with comments like these.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

t-mac deserves to be there along with garnett duncan nowitzki brand anthony and gasol. YAO should never have even be in the 3 all star games at all. he is lucky he is chinese


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Hey Rawse...

How is it OK for you to say: 



> Critical thinking must not be your strong suit.


And then reprimand someone for saying: 



> <strike>u need help buddy...</strike>


and...



> come up with another brilliant answer <strike>sherlock...</strike>


???????????????????????????????

It's pretty ****ed up for a moderator to be able to insult someone, and then reprimand someone else for insulting him. 

Not that moderator abuse is new to the board - just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Hey Rawse...
> 
> How is it OK for you to say:
> 
> ...


He wasn't thinking critically. I showed him a link, which he completely misinterpreted. I therefore made a just assumption. By showing him the standings and implying a 20/10/5 player on a 22-11 team would be more likely to make it than a 25/5 player on a .500 team, and him completely taking it into the "Kirk Hinrich should make it instead of Paul Pierce" realm, what else is there really to say? Might have been harsh, but it's a valid assumption after those posts. It's a lot less extreme than telling someone he needs help (which I sincerely doubt) and repeatedly going after posters for thinking Melo simply won't make it.

It's not like these are the first immature posts he's made either.

I know abuse is a big motif for you though, so if you feel that strongly about it, feel free to PM another mod.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Please don't attack the mods here, if you have complaints discuss them in private as to not hinder the topic on hand.

-SJax


----------



## Skeet Skeet Skita (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Gasol is a better player, has better statistics and is on a better team...


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> At half time Carmelo has 19 points and 7 rebounds, completely dominated. He guarded Shawn Marion who has 3 points and 3 rebounds. Dominating on both ends.
> 
> Keep hating, haters.


The name says it all.

Gasol > Melo.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Definate allstars in the West. 

Kobe
KG
Duncan
Brand
Nash
Marion
Dirk
Yao

Possible allstars

Ray Allen
Lamar Odom
Tony Parker
Baron Davis
Sam Cassell
Brad Miller
Pau Gasol


Melo's having a great season. At the very least, he is a borderline, but I think he should make the team.


----------



## Skeet Skeet Skita (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> Definate allstars in the West.
> 
> Kobe
> KG
> ...


Take out Marion and put in Gasol...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*The Great Carmelo Anthony?*

I know that many of you disliked Melo and/or his game before this year, and Sir Patchwork and I (and others) practically made a living defending the guy on bbb.net much of his first two seasons, but has he made any new fans? He's improved by leaps and bounds this season, both in basketball ability and maturity/attitude. Melo now scores with a near Tracy McGrady-like ease and hasn't had any problems whatsoever with his head coach, teammates or anybody else this season. 

As far as basketball talent goes, Carmelo has probably the best post game of any perimeter player in the league. He's incredibly fun to watch when he goes into the post - he nearly always scores or draws a foul, often beating his defender with quickness and timing and sometimes using a variety of slick moves in the process, not just brute strength. Carmelo is also deadly when he's on the perimeter. He can shoot the ball out to 3 pt range and he might honestly have the quickest first step in the entire league of any non-PG. If not, then it's way up there. His passing ability also is, and in my opinion always has been, _very_ underrated. Quite easily the most underrated aspect of his game. He can't drive and dish like a LeBron or Wade, nor does he have their court vision, but his passing from the post is very good and he isn't the selfish player many think he is, at least not anymore. His defense does still need a lot of work, but that has improved as well.

As such, do any former Carmelo detractors now find themselves liking the guy?

Oh and, this isn't a duplicate of the Carmelo All-Star thread. The purpose of this thread is solely to see how many new fans Carmelo has made.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Melo is balling like crazy right now. How many game-winners has he hit this season? Wow! And to answer the question, Yes he does. But the West is packed with great forwards. Someone's going to get screwed. If the Nuggets were playing like they did at the end of last season then hes a definite All-Star.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: The Great Carmelo Anthony?*

Melo's game has improved, he's coming along well and I fell he will be an allstar this year. The word "great' at this time is overstated, but he's getting there.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

manu not gonna be an allstar?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: The Great Carmelo Anthony?*

The best thing Denver did was hire Adrian Dantley as an assistance and take Melo's game off of that perimeter, pretty boy game that LeBron, T Mac, and Kobe have and put him in the pst to abuse SFs. Melo would have never made this leap trying to jack up 3pters.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: The Great Carmelo Anthony?*

Memphis, that is a great avatar!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Skeet Skeet Skita said:


> Take out Marion and put in Gasol...


I debated whether to add Gasol to the definates. The more I think about it, he is a definate allstar, but I wouldn't take Marion out because he's a definate too. In fact, I'd say Marion should be there over Gasol.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



crazyfan said:


> t-mac deserves to be there along with garnett duncan nowitzki brand anthony and gasol. YAO should never have even be in the 3 all star games at all. he is lucky he is chinese


 Name all the Centers in the West playing better than Yao for the last 3 years? Im not a fan but name them. If not BAD POST


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



crazyfan said:


> manu not gonna be an allstar?


Nope and neither is Tmac. 











j/k :bsmile:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: The Great Carmelo Anthony?*



IV said:


> Memphis, that is a great avatar!


Kobe is probably my favorite player in the NBA but that avatar stays up until the Grizz and Lakers rematch and Kobe gets knocked on his ***.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Melo is playing like a all-star,no doubt,but he may be left out because the forward position is stacked,and it wouldn't be unfair.
As for the Gasol vs Melo argument:
Gasol 23.94 efficiency 22 wins 11 losses
Anthony 19.89 effcuency 18 wins 18 losses

Gasol has way better stats and is the MVP of the 4th best team in the league,he deserves it over Melo easily.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



european said:


> Gasol has way better stats and is the MVP of the 4th best team in the league,he deserves it over Melo easily.


The 4th best team in the league? WOW!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Congratulations on merging the threads and offering no explanation. That's the way to do things.


----------



## Sammysummer (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

It's all up to the voters though. Someone might get on and vote for Melo 1000 times and make the difference. I think he should be in it though. He's a pretty upstanding guy, he's always willing to talk to reporters and he performs big time in games.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> The 4th best team in the league? WOW!


Memphis has the 4th best record in the league.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Spriggan said:


> Congratulations on merging the threads and offering no explanation. That's the way to do things.



Two Carmello threads standing side-by-side in NBA General = merge.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



StephenJackson said:


> Two Carmello threads standing side-by-side in NBA General = merge.


Amazingly, there can be different topics of discussion on the same player. Carmelo was hated at a Kobe-like level his first two seasons and is currently having a great season, both on and off the court. I think a thread asking whether or not he's made new fans is fair.

There's a thread about the Shaq trade in NBA General right now, and another that asks why people dislike him. Feel free to go merge those. Same player and such.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Spriggan said:


> Amazingly, there can be different topics of discussion on the same player. Carmelo was hated at a Kobe-like level his first two seasons and is currently having a great season, both on and off the court. I think a thread asking whether or not he's made new fans is fair.


Exactly, he has had a great season. So a thread asking whether or not his good play this year deserves him to be named an all-star and a thread asking if he's made new fans all covers the same ground imo, because it is all about his improved game. I'm sorry if you disagree with my choice.

-SJax


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



StephenJackson said:


> Exactly, he has had a great season. So a thread asking whether or not his good play this year deserves him to be named an all-star and a thread asking if he's made new fans all covers the same ground imo, because it is all about his improved game. I'm sorry if you disagree with my choice.
> 
> -SJax


That's fair. I disagree with the decision, but the reasoning behind it is fine. Though next time it'd be more courteous to offer the explanation at the time of merging.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Spriggan said:


> That's fair. I disagree with the decision, but the reasoning behind it is fine. Though next time it'd be more courteous to offer the explanation at the time of merging.



Thank you for being understanding. Next time around I will be sure to remember to be more clear when merging.

-SJax


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



european said:


> Memphis has the 4th best record in the league.


But do you really think they are the 4th best team in the NBA?


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> But do you really think they are the 4th best team in the NBA?


No,they aren't,talent-wise they are overachieving bigtime.
That's another point in favour of Gasol's case.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



european said:


> No,they aren't,talent-wise they are overachieving bigtime.
> That's another point in favour of Gasol's case.


\

It's interesting becasue they get little to no reckognition for their play, and the Miami/Mem trade was widely scene as in favor of the Heat. But record wise, Memphis is doing better than Miami. Something to think about it.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> \
> 
> It's interesting becasue they get little to no reckognition for their play, and the Miami/Mem trade was widely scene as in favor of the Heat. But record wise, Memphis is doing better than Miami. Something to think about it.


The Heat are still meshing and haven't had Shaq most of the season. I can easily see them soon picking up steam and start racking up victories.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

I use to not like Carmelo because he was a rival of LeBron. Now this season I have watched him play and I am starting to warm up to his game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Carmelo is playing fantastic basketball this year, that much is obvious. The question is, is he playing better than all the other forwards who are playing fantastic basketball? 

Duncan, Garnett, Nowitzki and Brand are locks to me. Gasol, Marion and Anthony can battle for the last spot. I'd give it to Gasol.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



StephenJackson said:


> Two Carmello threads standing side-by-side in NBA General = merge.


At least spell the name correctly. There are not 2 Ls in his name.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> At least spell the name correctly. There are not 2 Ls in his name.


he snapped on stephenjackson!


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



StephenJackson said:


> Exactly, he has had a great season. So a thread asking whether or not his good play this year deserves him to be named an all-star and a thread asking if he's made new fans all covers the same ground imo, because it is all about his improved game. I'm sorry if you disagree with my choice.
> 
> -SJax


2 threads near each other about LeBron covering the same exact topic. please merge.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

There are certain players who are just all-stars, period. Tim Duncan makes the all star team no matter what. Fan voting is irrelevant. He could have 1 fan vote, his mom, but he's still an all-star. Same for LeBron and Kobe and a few other players. You write their name in and then fill in the rest of the squad around them. That's what Carmelo is now. He's an automatic perennial all-star, period. Team success be damned. No one complained when Iverson made the all-star game when his team was pitiful, _he's Iverson_, that's reason enough.

Remember also that our starting lineup last night was Andre Miller, Greg Buckner, Carmelo Anthony, Eduardo Najera, Francisco Elson. Come on, be for real. Carmelo is a stud.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

When has Phili ever been pitiful?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

CiMa said:


> When has Phili ever been pitiful?


2004


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

nugzhomer said:


> Remember also that our starting lineup last night was Andre Miller, Greg Buckner, Carmelo Anthony, Eduardo Najera, Francisco Elson. Come on, be for real. Carmelo is a stud.


Yes,Carmelo is a stud,a perennial all-star lock ala Duncan or LeBron.
He makes his teammates better,and they need him on the floor as long as posible in order to win.
Wait,no.
Apparently Denver does better when Melo is NOT on the floor http://www.82games.com/0506/0506DEN.HTM :biggrin: 
Great individual player but when a player scores 25 ppg and can't even have a efficency ranking of 20 points,and has such a horrible +/- stat,there's something wrong with him.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

nugzhomer said:


> There are certain players who are just all-stars, period. Tim Duncan makes the all star team no matter what. Fan voting is irrelevant. He could have 1 fan vote, his mom, but he's still an all-star. Same for LeBron and Kobe and a few other players. You write their name in and then fill in the rest of the squad around them. That's what Carmelo is now. .


This is so funny and its even more funny because I can tell that you are serious. :laugh:


Tim, Kobe, Lebron, etc.... those guys are without a doubt allstars becasue they are easily the most elite players in the NBA. Carmelo is playing well right now, but he's not in that class.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Benjie said:


> Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game? He's having his best season and is one of the most consistent scorers in the league. Does he deserve to finally be named in the All-Star game?



:yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> He's 8 times as good as Okur, is that a good enough reason?


duh.

although okur mght get in as a center since yao and camby are hurt. but melo>okur anyday.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

european said:


> Yes,Carmelo is a stud,a perennial all-star lock ala Duncan or LeBron.
> He makes his teammates better,and they need him on the floor as long as posible in order to win.
> Wait,no.
> Apparently Denver does better when Melo is NOT on the floor http://www.82games.com/0506/0506DEN.HTM :biggrin:
> Great individual player but when a player scores 25 ppg and can't even have a efficency ranking of 20 points,and has such a horrible +/- stat,there's something wrong with him.


Or maybe it's the fact that Carmelo plays the same minute as Andre Miller, our worst RUNNING point guard, and when he's on the bench Boykins, our best running point guard is on the court. Luckily basketball is a team game, and appealing to crappy stats that regularly put guys like Brian Cardinal among the elite players doesn't do a lot to convince me. Nice try though.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> I'm not a Griz fan or a Gasol fan neither but Gasol deserves it better than Melo, his team is doing better and he has enough impact on his team's play that he is a major factor on those wins without the massive numbers. And saying the guy doesn't play defense is blasphemy in highest order!! He is averaging around 2.41 blocks a game, that's right better than TD and KG in the shot blocking department.


i think injuries have SOMETHING to do with team records...might wanna consider that. melo is doing everything (and then some) that he can.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> What a ridiculous post. :laugh:
> 
> Tell you what, let's put the whole Nuggets starting five in the All-Star game for the West.
> 
> Here is some help the next time you want to post about All-Stars.


again you cannot use team records when talking about denver due to injuries. completely misleading stat. if memphis is playing with this many injuries they would have a worse record as well. no doubt about it.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> Garnett currently has a spot because of fan voting. Taking off the marketing/seniority goggles, Pau Gasol deserves a spot more than KG.


um...wtf?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> Are the Nugz even in the playoffs as of now??
> 
> I really sympathize with you here, Melo is playing really good ball, Allstar caliber without a doubt.
> 
> But the fact of the matter is that there are just too many good players ahead of him that are in teams with better records even though they don't have Melo's stats. You see it's easier to get higher stats on a bad team cause your the only go to guy, epecially on a player depleated Nugz team.


horrible argument. hes getting doubled and tripled all night and has no one left to pass too. his stats are MORE impressive.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> i think injuries have SOMETHING to do with team records...might wanna consider that. melo is doing everything (and then some) that he can.


It isn't only team record,Gasol stats are way better than Melo's.
Better stats+Better team record=Easy choice


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

frankly i dont care about all star spots - if melo keeps playing well and helps us win games thats what counts. the west is loaded but people who say melo doesnt deserve it, well thats just funny. give him respect when hes due. period.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



european said:


> It isn't only team record,Gasol stats are way better than Melo's.
> Better stats+Better team record=Easy choice


how are his stats "way better"? he grabs more rebounds and gets more assists? so? that's "way" better than the 5 point PER NIGHT scoring average? you can say better, but way better is silly. gasol's stats are way better than nick collison's, not Carmelo.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



european said:


> It isn't only team record,Gasol stats are way better than Melo's.
> Better stats+Better team record=Easy choice


again melo gets doubled and tripled every play...and of course gasol is gonna grab more boards. take away 2 or 3 key players on the grizz and watch how gasol does (sorry but a stoudamire injury does not compare at all to ours...not even close). put a camby (and kmart) on memphis and see how many baords he grabs. give melo guys who can shoot and watch how many dimes he gets. be fair. 

gasol is good but so is melo.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i like mello, does he deseve an all-star spot? yes, in my mind i think he deserves it, but, like many have said, theres just too many good forwards out west. If mello was playing in the East, he`ll get a spot for sure, maybe not as a starter(LBJ is starter) but he`ll have a spot.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> and of course gasol is gonna grab more boards.



Isn't that the same reason why Melo should average more assist, yet Gasol still tallies two more a game?


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> how are his stats "way better"? he grabs more rebounds and gets more assists? so? that's "way" better than the 5 point PER NIGHT scoring average? you can say better, but way better is silly. gasol's stats are way better than nick collison's, not Carmelo.


Carmelo 20 effiency points per game.
Gasol 24 eppg
OK,better.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

nugzhomer said:


> 2004


Yeah Iverson played < 50 games that year.

Iverson gets in every year because he is always among the top scorers in the league, and with the exception of 04, they've made the playoffs every year.

Melo is definitely not one of those guys you just vote in, he has to earn it. There are many other forwards just as, if not more qualified than he is to make it. He's made big improvements, no doubt but so have other players.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> Isn't that the same reason why Melo should average more assist, yet Gasol still tallies two more a game?


wow...interesting logic. didnt know melo was our pg...i wonder what happened to andre miller. and earl boykins. and earl watson.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> wow...interesting logic. didnt know melo was our pg...i wonder what happened to andre miller. and earl boykins. and earl watson.


I can name about 10 players that aren't PGs that average at least 5 assist a game. But I'm not even gonna bother, your logic is also screwed.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> wow...interesting logic. didnt know melo was our pg...i wonder what happened to andre miller. and earl boykins. and earl watson.


Well he basically said Gasol should average more rebounds just because he's a big man. With that kind of logic, shouldn't Melo average more assists because he's not a big man?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> I can name about 10 players that aren't PGs that average at least 5 assist a game. But I'm not even gonna bother, your logic is also screwed.


Carmelo doesn't handle the ball every possession. In fact he only gets the ball maybe ever 3 or 4 possessions. That's what people don't understand, *Denver runs plays*. it's not just pass to Carmelo and clear out. Sometimes Carmelo's roll isn't in handling the ball on certain plays. he's not as good of a playmaker as LeBron or Wade but if he got the ball every single time like they do he'd still get 5 assists per game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> At least spell the name correctly. There are not 2 Ls in his name.



Sorry, I'll check my spelling from now on. Just for you. :angel:


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> Carmelo doesn't handle the ball every possession. In fact he only gets the ball maybe ever 3 or 4 possessions. That's what people don't understand, *Denver runs plays*.


Is Denver the only team that runs plays??

I can name you 5 guys that don't handle the ball in every possesion that still gets at least 5 assists.
But yes, I understand it's not his role and it's not his game to do these this things.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Totally not worth it.

You guys realize you're arguing the virtues of a Denver Nuggets player with two guys called "NugzFan" and "nugzhomer," right?

Nobody really seems to be disagreeing except these two.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> wow...interesting logic. didnt know melo was our pg...i wonder what happened to andre miller. and earl boykins. and earl watson.


Although elementary maybe the logic was a bit too advanced for you. You said Pau Gasol should average more rebounds. You are implying this because he is a 7 foot tall big man. Big men generally grab more rebounds than perimeter players, hence he should average more boards. If Pau should average more boards than you would think a small forward would average more assist. In fact, most small forwards do average more assist than 7 footers in the NBA. But for some reason Pau averages more assist as well. Figure that out.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> Although elementary maybe the logic was a bit too advanced for you. You said Pau Gasol should average more rebounds. You are implying this because he is a 7 foot tall big man. Big men generally grab more rebounds than perimeter players, hence he should average more boards. If Pau should average more boards than you would think a small forward would average more assist. In fact, most small forwards do average more assist than 7 footers in the NBA. But for some reason Pau averages more assist as well. Figure that out.


There is nothing in logic that says a smaller player should get more assists. a 4 or 5 inch advantage in height makes a huge difference in rebounding (even though Carmelo is a good rebounder he's not a great one like Marion or Odom). Being shorter doesn't make you more capable of passing it to a guy who is open AND ABLE to hit a shot. So no, sorry, that one doesn't work.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

european said:


> Yes,Carmelo is a stud,a perennial all-star lock ala Duncan or LeBron.
> He makes his teammates better,and they need him on the floor as long as posible in order to win.
> Wait,no.
> Apparently Denver does better when Melo is NOT on the floor http://www.82games.com/0506/0506DEN.HTM :biggrin:
> Great individual player but when a player scores 25 ppg and can't even have a efficency ranking of 20 points,and has such a horrible +/- stat,there's something wrong with him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> again you cannot use team records when talking about denver due to injuries. completely misleading stat. if memphis is playing with this many injuries they would have a worse record as well. no doubt about it.


They've hovered around .500 all year. They haven't been more than two games over .500 even when they were healthy (even assuming Martin or Camby would stay healthy for any length of time).

And Nene got hurt the first game of the season, but I can't see that as a valid reason why they haven't set the world on fire. He's a backup power forward. At the least, he's not as important as Damon Stoudamire was to Memphis.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> I can name about 10 players that aren't PGs that average at least 5 assist a game. But I'm not even gonna bother, your logic is also screwed.


and do those guys have 3 quality pgs also handling the rock? do they have teammates who can actually hit Js? you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



CiMa said:


> Well he basically said Gasol should average more rebounds just because he's a big man. With that kind of logic, shouldn't Melo average more assists because he's not a big man?


:laugh: 

gasols job is to grab boards as the primary big man on the grizz. melos job is not to pass to teammates who cant hit jumpers. you guys are helarious - where do you guys get these "rules" from? 

put camby on the grizz and watch gasols boards go down. simple as that.

im not trying to take anything away from gasol - hes good - but the reasoning thrown around in this thread is nothing short of laughable.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> Although elementary maybe the logic was a bit too advanced for you. You said Pau Gasol should average more rebounds. You are implying this because he is a 7 foot tall big man. Big men generally grab more rebounds than perimeter players, hence he should average more boards. If Pau should average more boards than you would think a small forward would average more assist. In fact, most small forwards do average more assist than 7 footers in the NBA. But for some reason Pau averages more assist as well. Figure that out.


:laugh: same silly logic as above. the rule is not big men must grab more boards and shorter ones get more assists. look at the whole picture - something you guys refuse to do. go figure.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> :laugh:
> 
> gasols job is to grab boards as the primary big man on the grizz. melos job is not to pass to teammates who cant hit jumpers. you guys are helarious - where do you guys get these "rules" from?
> 
> ...


No kidding, Carmelo grabbed 11 boards in the first 3 quarters last night. He's more than capable when necessary.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> There is nothing in logic that says a smaller player should get more assists. a 4 or 5 inch advantage in height makes a huge difference in rebounding (even though Carmelo is a good rebounder he's not a great one like Marion or Odom). Being shorter doesn't make you more capable of passing it to a guy who is open AND ABLE to hit a shot. So no, sorry, that one doesn't work.


The problem is you're inconsistent with your logic. The arguement is not being shorter makes you a better assist man, it's the position. Most small forwards generally have better ball handling and court vision skills than most 7 footers. Second, being taller doesn't make you a better rebounder. Ben Wallace and Shawn Marion are both about 6'7 and are two of the best rebounders in the NBA. Don't make the arguement that Pau should be a better rebound, if that same sense of logic doesn't apply to other players for their respective positions.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> They've hovered around .500 all year. They haven't been more than two games over .500 even when they were healthy (even assuming Martin or Camby would stay healthy for any length of time).
> 
> And Nene got hurt the first game of the season, but I can't see that as a valid reason why they haven't set the world on fire. He's a backup power forward. At the least, he's not as important as Damon Stoudamire was to Memphis.


2 minutes into the season we wernet healthy. weve never been healthy this year. dont make excuses for the grizz and then push them aside for denver. admit it or not, injuries have killed us this year and have affected us more than the grizz. and besides, stoudamire hasnt been out that long anyways.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

I repeat, look at our starting lineup from last night: Andre Miller, Greg Buckner, Carmelo Anthony, Eduardo Najera, Francisco Elson. If you think it's Carmelo's fault the team is .500, look at the hater in the mirror and wake up. If Carmelo is not an "all-star" then that phrase is rendered meaningless. Might as well put Eric Snow in the all-star game if this is how you guys think it should be done.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> The problem is you're inconsistent with your logic. The arguement is not being shorter makes you a better assist man, it's the position. Most small forwards generally have better ball handling and court vision skills than most 7 footers. Second, being taller doesn't make you a better rebounds. Ben Wallace and Shawn Marion are both about 6'7 and are two of the best rebounders in the NBA. Don't make the arguement that Pau should be a better rebound, if that same sense of logic doesn't apply to other players for their respective positions.


switch players - melos boards go up, gasols go down. melos assists go up, gasols go down. again i say this not to put gasol down but rather explain melos situation - something you ignore consistently (for obvious reasons and its disproves what you are saying). melo has 3 pgs handling the rock, he is our main scorer (our only scorer really), he has no shooters around him and sees double/triple teams nearly everytime. of course he wont have as many dimes as he should.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> The problem is you're inconsistent with your logic. The arguement is not being shorter makes you a better assist man, it's the position. Most small forwards generally have better ball handling and court vision skills than most 7 footers. Second, being taller doesn't make you a better rebounder. Ben Wallace and Shawn Marion are both about 6'7 and are two of the best rebounders in the NBA. Don't make the arguement that Pau should be a better rebound, if that same sense of logic doesn't apply to other players for their respective positions.


No, being tall does not automatically make you a better rebounder, but it's a considerable advantage. Sorry, 7 foot tall guys have to jump a small distance to grab a ball in the air than 6'8" guys. That's just life. There are other advantages players can have, like Ben Wallace and Marion's ridiculous athleticism, but those two are just advantages. There is a reason the top rebounders in the league are almost all from either PF or C position. 

And no, you still make a terrible case for "shorter = more assists" argument. No having better ball handling doesn't mean that you are any more capable of passing it to a guy who is open and can hit the shot. Sorry, that's just life. Instead a better reason why someone gets a lot of assists is 1) good passer (carmelo is) and 2) have the ball a lot. Carmelo doesn't have the ball nearly as much as other elite wing players.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Wooo Hoo!!!!!! Nugzhomer and NugzFan teaming up!!!!!! 



Melo is doomed!!! I tell you, doomed!!! LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> again melo gets doubled and tripled every play...and of course gasol is gonna grab more boards. take away 2 or 3 key players on the grizz and watch how gasol does (sorry but a stoudamire injury does not compare at all to ours...not even close). put a camby (and kmart) on memphis and see how many baords he grabs. give melo guys who can shoot and watch how many dimes he gets. be fair.
> 
> gasol is good but so is melo.


I don't know if I'd bring up double teaming in a conversation about Gasol. He gets doubled about every single play.

And when a team builds its house on the sand, don't come crying when it all falls down. Camby's historically injury-prone, and KMart has had some problem or another with his leg since college. Denver would obviously be better off with Camby and Martin starting instead of Najera and Elson (or at least you'd think...their record doesn't really indicate it), but them's the breaks. It's the same reasoning behind why Brad Miller will get hurt in April this year or why Bobby Jackson will probably miss 10 more games sometime during the year. None of those guys can be counted on to play 82 games, or even 65 or 70.

In the end, it's about a player having to win games with what he has. That's how Nash is still in the MVP talks right now, even if others have better stats. Pau Gasol's been amazing this year and is doing everything anyone can ask him to do to get victories. Melo's been carrying the Nuggets through injuries, and look no further than last night for proof of that.

But Gasol's having a career year as well and is elevating himself to being one of the biggest difference makers in the league this year. His team has a better record, and it's not like Memphis is loaded with All-Stars either. Give credit to Jerry West and Mike Fratello for developing a strategy and getting the players necessary to magnify Gasol's strengths. And give credit to Pau for coming through and proving their strategy successful.

Melo probably deserves it, and as long as Denver pulls ahead of Utah, Melo makes it for me over Mehmet Okur. But Pau deserves it more. He's becoming just dominant, and his team has been one of the best in the league all season as a direct result. It's tough to be a Western Conference forward right now. Good players will have to be left out, but hopefully the league makes the correct decisions.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

osprey said:


> Wooo Hoo!!!!!! Nugzhomer and NugzFan teaming up!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Melo is doomed!!! I tell you, doomed!!! LOL!!! :rofl:


if you call giving melo the respect he deserves "teaming up", so be it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> I repeat, look at our starting lineup from last night: Andre Miller, Greg Buckner, Carmelo Anthony, Eduardo Najera, Francisco Elson. If you think it's Carmelo's fault the team is .500, look at the hater in the mirror and wake up. If Carmelo is not an "all-star" then that phrase is rendered meaningless. Might as well put Eric Snow in the all-star game if this is how you guys think it should be done.


Is Eric Snow carrying the Cavs to a winning record? Or is it that LeBron guy, who _is_ a lock for the All-Star game?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> 2 minutes into the season we wernet healthy. weve never been healthy this year. dont make excuses for the grizz and then push them aside for denver. admit it or not, injuries have killed us this year and have affected us more than the grizz. and besides, stoudamire hasnt been out that long anyways.


Nene. Yippee. I think Voshon Lenard last year was a bigger loss for the team.

4-1 without Damon, the only guard on our team who can distribute the ball.

Even when Damon was healthy though, Pau Gasol was the one running our offense. He's just had to do it even more now that Damon's out. He's as close to a point center as you get in the NBA, and he's in a great system for him. Penalizing him for maximizing his strengths and even exceeding expectations, all the while leading the team to the fourth-best record in the league, seems silly.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



matt! said:


> Totally not worth it.
> 
> You guys realize you're arguing the virtues of a Denver Nuggets player with two guys called "NugzFan" and "nugzhomer," right?
> 
> Nobody really seems to be disagreeing except these two.


Probably the best point made in this thread.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



NugzFan said:


> switch players - melos boards go up, gasols go down. melos assists go up, gasols go down. again i say this not to put gasol down but rather explain melos situation - something you ignore consistently (for obvious reasons and its disproves what you are saying).


Explains nothing.



> melo has 3 pgs handling the rock,


That's an excuse for him being a poor assist man.



> he is our main scorer (our only scorer really)


The second leading scorer for the Nuggets averages nearly as much as Pau Gasol. Gasol's second leading scorer averages 6 less points per game than him. If Pau, a 7 footer, can tally nearly 5 assist per game and he doesn't have as many scoring options as Melo, why can't you just credit him as being a better assist man? Not to mention his team scores less points per game. 



> he has no shooters around him and sees double/triple teams nearly everytime. of course he wont have as many dimes as he should.


Most players who can create for their teammates do so out of double and triple teams. The double team leaves one of your teammates wide open on the court. A triple team leaves two teammates open on the court.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Relevant stats:
PER 
Gasol 23.5 (13th in the league)
Melo 20.7 (27th in the league)

PER differential
Gasol +9.6
Melo +5.3

This one is really odd but Melo really has a bad +/- not sure why (+/- is not a good way to compare players but Melo negative rating is disconcerting)
Gasol +5
Melo -9.0

TS% (scoring efficiency): both equally efficient
Gasol 54.9
Melo 54.9

Pt/40minutes
Gasol 20.4
Melo 27.6

Reb Rate
Gasol 14.6
Melo 8.9

Assist Rate
Gasol 17
Melo 9.5

Hard not to against Gasol based on the numbers both are equally efficient scorers with Anthony scoring more which is a + for him. However, Gasol appears to be passing and rebounding at a significantly better clip. This leads to the significantly per possesion number. Real bothersome that Melo has a negative +/- don't really know how to explain it - is he off the floor when other positive players (i.e. Boykins) are on the court? Don't know quite strange though for a franchise player


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



nugzhomer said:


> No, being tall does not automatically make you a better rebounder, but it's a considerable advantage. Sorry, 7 foot tall guys have to jump a small distance to grab a ball in the air than 6'8" guys. That's just life. There are other advantages players can have, like Ben Wallace and Marion's ridiculous athleticism, but those two are just advantages. There is a reason the top rebounders in the league are almost all from either PF or C position.


Using this logic one should agree that incrementing downward from the center position to the point guard position would lessen a players chances of being a better rebounder. i.e. Center would have the best chances, while you'd expect a point guard to average less. Of course there are extenuating circumstances, but stay with me. The original point was Gasol should be a better rebounder considering he is a power forward/center while Melo is a swingman or at most small forward. Now back to my original point, the same logic should be used when assessing the probability of who the best assist men in the league would be. You'd expect the player who have the ball in their hands the most, to average the most assist. A point guards traditional responsibility on the court is to bring the ball up, and set up the offense for his teammates, and find a way to, best case scenario, get a high percentage shot, or a shot closest to the basket. We're looking for a way to work from the outside in and score near the rim. So the PG get the ball into the big man for an easy two. This is the reason why point guards generally lead the league in assist per game, just as centers usually lead the league in rebounding. Since Melo is closer than Pau to being a point guard on a 'position ladder' you should also expect him to average more assist. 




> And no, you still make a terrible case for "shorter = more assists" argument.


that was never my point



> No having better ball handling doesn't mean that you are any more capable of passing it to a guy who is open and can hit the shot. Sorry, that's just life. Instead a better reason why someone gets a lot of assists is 1) good passer (carmelo is) and 2) have the ball a lot. Carmelo doesn't have the ball nearly as much as other elite wing players.


1.) If Melo is a good passer he should average more than 2 assist per game. 
2.) Melo obviously has the ball as much, if not more, than any other player on his team since he is the teams leading scorer.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

Carmelo is by far one of the best forwards in the game. I'm not taking anything away from Gasol, because I respect his game.

However, if you took a poll of every GM in the league and gave them an opportunity to take either Carmelo or Paul Gasol, the majority of them would choose Carmelo in a heartbeat.

Gasol is good, but Carmelo is more valuable to his team and is more versatile. Gasol can play C and PF...Melo can play SG, SF, and PF...and if needed PG. He's younger and less experienced, but this season he has been carrying the injured Nuggets squad nearly single handedly.

those stats that were up a few posts ago are very, very old. They have Melo's scoring at 20+...he's now at over 25 ppg. He's dropped 4 40+ point games this year...how many has Pau had?

If Nene hadn't gotten injured, Kmart stayed healthy, and Camby been around all season, the Nuggs would maybe have lost 10 games at this point...tops. They could easily have only lost 6 or 7, making them a top team in the league.

this team is very, very good. They're only at .500, but with all the injuries and such, it's admirable that they are still within .5 games of the lead in the division.

Contribute all of this to the well rounded game of Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

From Lang Whitaker at www.slamonline.com/links :

_
If Carmelo doesn't make the All-Star Game this year it'll be a travesty. He's been making game-winning shots, is averaging career highs in points per game, field goal percentage, free throws per game, assists, steals...he's playing like a leader. Last night, without K-Mart and Marcus Camby, Melo was playing hard, until a weird play went down in the third overtime.

The refs were letting the game get a little out of hand, and the Nuggets players were trying harder and harder to draw fouls on the Suns with no luck. Melo got a pass in the post, spun around for a jumper and went down like he'd been fouled. (I don't think he got fouled, but still, he went down.) As he fell, the rebound came off to the weak side, where Eduardo Najera was rather easily blocking out Steve Nash. Nash grabbed Najera with both hands and gave him a twist (though he wasn't whistled for a foul, since being the MVP is nice). As Najera tried to keep his balance, his threw his left leg out, kneeing Melo in the face. 

Melo was out for a few seconds, got up, leaving a spot of blood on the floor, stuffed a bunch of cotton in his nose to stop the bleeding, then came right back out without missing a second and went on to hit the game winner.

That's what being an All-Star is all about.
_

He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



darth-horax said:


> Carmelo is by far one of the best forwards in the game. I'm not taking anything away from Gasol, because I respect his game.
> 
> *However, if you took a poll of every GM in the league and gave them an opportunity to take either Carmelo or Paul Gasol, the majority of them would choose Carmelo in a heartbeat.*
> 
> ...


Huh?? Are you mad?? Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a decent big man these days? the league is brimming with wing men even the recent drafts are just flooded with them. Let alone get a big man in Gasol that has a decent post game and can go outside. Not alot of GMs would take an SF at this point in time unless it's someone like TMac or Lebron.

Melo is even being questioned whether he should be getting the max next year.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



darth-horax said:


> Gasol is good, but Carmelo is more valuable to his team and is more versatile. Gasol can play C and PF...Melo can play SG, SF, and PF...*and if needed PG*. He's younger and less experienced, but this season he has been carrying the injured Nuggets squad nearly single handedly.


i think denver would be down to a 3 man roster with 12 out with injury b4 melo played point. im not saying his offense doesn't cause lapses in defense which allow him to create for team mates, but calling him a point guard is absurd. just becoz someone blocks a shot doesn't mean you'd call them a center (well bill walton would, infact he'd probably call them a mix between manute and dikembe). the nuggets have got over 15mil locked up in 3 pgs, kiki should be fired if they are resorting to not prioritizing those 3 with ball distribution.

and i do agree with osprey, this is definately the era of wingmen. being able to find a 7'0 footer who can score in the paint, decent inside out game, can pass out of the paint, and defend well is alot rarer than finding a good athlete, 6'8 who can do abit of everything.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Lets talk about Melo*

Okay, it's high time we talk about Melo.

There's a lot of Kobe (too much, I'm in LA I get enough of it here), AI, Arenas, Vince, Lebron and Wade.

However, there's a guy who is carrying a team to .500 without his entire frontcourt with Nene, K-Mart and Camby all injured at some point or another. It's obvious that Carmelo Anthony is an all-star this season and it's time for people to recognize that this guy blows Glenn Robinson out of the box.

He's special and I think he'll will this Denver team to the playoffs again (3rd time in 3 years).

Melo this year:

25.1 ppg, 46 FG%, 79 FT% 5.7 rpg, 2.8 apg, 1.3 spg

Can my man over here get some props? I mean that's all I'm asking. He was brilliant last night against the Suns even after getting kneed in the face.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

unfortunately this will probably be merged with the all-star thread. You are right though, he's carrying this team on his back. Our starters last night was Andre Miller, Greg Buckner, Carmelo Anthony, Eduardo Najera, Francisco Elson. Seriously. Also during most of the overtime minutes our lineup was Earl Boykins, Earl Watson, Andre Miller, Carmelo Anthony, Eduardo Najera. Carmelo was playing the 4.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

God!! not another one, there are about 10 pages of us trying to slit each other's throat over Melo already in the AllStar post below.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

He is a winner point-blank and Coach Karl has helped him to improve so much its amazing. The scary part is he's not done getting better. ESPN doesn't talk about him enough...its always "Bron this, Kobe that". As far as G-Rob...Glenn Rob never had that type of mentality when approaching the pro game.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

i cant really comment of big dogs mentality coz ive only seen him play the previous 2 seasons when he looked abit old and chewed up. but as far as his style of play is concerned, i think melo's alleged dad should take a paternity test.

in all seriousness, look at robinsons 4th season in the league. 

23.5 ppg , 5.5rpg 2.8 assists on 47% shooting with 1.2spg, 0.6bpg

25.1ppg, 5.7rpg, 2.8apg on 46% shooting, with 1.3spg, 0.5bpg for melo in yr 3

while melo does have an extra point and abit, and plays a few less minutes. the bucks had a sophmore by the name of Ray Allen going for 20-5-4 a night


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

With all the injuries they have had on that team, he really has suprised me with his play. I hope he makes the all star team this year cause he really has put in some work this offseason. Big ups to Carmelo hopefully he continues with his sizzling play


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

Carmelo has proven himself this year to be better than Glenn Robinson has ever been. And I don't know why the comparison persists when Melo does most of his damage in the post, whereas Glenn did it via mid-range jumpers. And Carmelo also has the ability to break people down off the dribble, something Robinson wasn't known for. Time to try something new.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

european said:


> Yes,Carmelo is a stud,a perennial all-star lock ala Duncan or LeBron.
> He makes his teammates better,and they need him on the floor as long as posible in order to win.
> Wait,no.
> Apparently Denver does better when Melo is NOT on the floor http://www.82games.com/0506/0506DEN.HTM :biggrin:
> Great individual player but when a player scores 25 ppg and can't even have a efficency ranking of 20 points,and has such a horrible +/- stat,there's something wrong with him.


You can pull up all the silly stats you want, but you apparently don't watch Nuggets games. 

I'I've watched all the games but one, and there's no way that Denver is a better team with Carmelo on the bench. Stats can be easily misinterpreted, miscalculated, and inaccurate. The bottom line is that Carmelo is by and far the best offensive option on the team. He's even the best post player on the team. 

When Carmelo isn't in the game, the offense is awful. It's bad enough with him in there. Boykins and Miller don't understand the comcept of being a point guard. Carmelo is creating his own shots half the time. 

Again, Carmelo doesn't deserve to get a spot over Pau, but don't discredit him. Don't say he doesn't help his team win games (which tells me you don't watch Nuggets games).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

Melo is great. Half of his 2nd season was bad, and people wrote him off, ignoring his great rookie year, his great finish to last year, and his season up until this point this season.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



darth-horax said:


> If Nene hadn't gotten injured, Kmart stayed healthy, and Camby been around all season, the Nuggs would maybe have lost 10 games at this point...tops. They could easily have only lost 6 or 7, making them a top team in the league.


Simply not true. Make all the excuses you want, but the Nuggets are below .500 because of poor team play and mental mistakes. They have a horrible halfcourt offense and lack effort on the boards. The "point guards" on the team have no clue how to run an offense, and every big man except Camby and Najera don't get it. Kenyon doesn't do a helluva lot for the team when he's in the game, especially on defense. 

The Nuggets have no one to blame but themselves, and I'm starting to question Karl. Considering how damn good we were the second half of last season, a start like this is inexcusable. The play is elementary at times.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



osprey said:


> Huh?? Are you mad?? Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a decent big man these days? the league is brimming with wing men even the recent drafts are just flooded with them. Let alone get a big man in Gasol that has a decent post game and can go outside. Not alot of GMs would take an SF at this point in time unless it's someone like TMac or Lebron.
> 
> Melo is even being questioned whether he should be getting the max next year.


No one on this planet would pass on giving Carmelo the max. Except Detroit, probably, they'd instead decide to give Darko the max, lol.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'I've watched all the games but one, and there's no way that Denver is a better team with Carmelo on the bench.


I don't think that.
Stats don't say everything,but they are a factor,you have to consider them.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

european said:


> I don't think that.
> Stats don't say everything,but they are a factor,you have to consider them.


Go look at your original post. You suggested that the team was better with Carmelo off the floor. 

I do believe stats matter, but watching games matters more when you're analyzing player performance. Honestly, I haven't been much of a Carmelo fan since he's been in the league, but people don't understand what he's doing this year. He's increased his scoring five points, while increasing his shooting percentage three points on two more shots a game. He's getting to the line almost ten times a game. 

Scoring wise, he's on the cusp of being in that elite group due to his efficiency. And people have to realize that his midrange jumper isn't even consistent yet. If that becomes consistent, he'll be a top three scorer each year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

The part I've been most impressed with is his quickness. For whatever reason, in his first two seasons, I subconsciously never related speed to Anthony's game.

He appears to be in tremendous shape this season, and like a bunch of other players who didn't take the summer off, it's paid dividends.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

Melo is also the champ at lowering his shoulder and hooking around his defender. I have no idea how he gets away with it all the time but he somehow does. Not bad for my fantasy team this year though.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

his performances are extremely impressive and youre right that he doesnt get enough kudos for the stuff that hes doing....BUT, because of the draft class that he came out of and because hes on the West Coast and because he plays in a relatively small market, he'll never get as much exposure or props as Kobe, Lebron or Wade....


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

Melo's playing like I thought he would coming out of college, and its great to see. The injury bug is just killing Denver. Damn shame. That team could have had a championship front line this year. Now the whole guard situation is something else entirely.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

It's a damn shame if this guy isn't in the All-Star game this year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*



HKF said:


> Okay, it's high time we talk about Melo.
> 
> There's a lot of Kobe (too much, I'm in LA I get enough of it here), AI, Arenas, Vince, Lebron and Wade.
> 
> ...


i agree with everything you say about melo but i find it interesting you mention kobe,a.i,vince,wade.........to me the best players are guys like duncan,dirk and garnett.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*

Please, please, look like at least 10 threads down before making a thread, we already have an 11 page thread on this very subject.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

who wants to admit they have BARELY watched any nuggets games this year???

because if u have, then melo is an easy choice for the allstar game...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*

whats funny is that the nuggz have a TERRIBLE team right now! this team is WORSE than the lakers!!! yet they have the same record... WTF???


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

european said:


> I don't think that.
> Stats don't say everything,but they are a factor,you have to consider them.


name 3 people in the top 25 in scoring with less than 36 minutes a game... go ahead...

ask yourself a question: what if melo played 40 minutes a night like AI, kobe, lebron, etc.??? id put melo in the top 5 in scoring! not bad for an unselfish scorer, huh?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Sad Mafioso said:


> Over Okur? How and why? Jazz have the best record in their division if you haven't checked and Memo is a big part of that.(If Kirilenko has a CRAZY month like he's having so far, he could make a case)
> 
> He could get in as a reserve if T-Mac doesn't go and he doesn't deserve to, neither does Yao, but the game it's in Houston and Stern wouldn't allow either of them to miss that game. Shamefull tho, 2 all star starters on a team 10 games below .500. F-That!


Watch the personal insults, please.

-SJax


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> I don't know if I'd bring up double teaming in a conversation about Gasol. He gets doubled about every single play.
> 
> And when a team builds its house on the sand, don't come crying when it all falls down. Camby's historically injury-prone, and KMart has had some problem or another with his leg since college. Denver would obviously be better off with Camby and Martin starting instead of Najera and Elson (or at least you'd think...their record doesn't really indicate it), but them's the breaks. It's the same reasoning behind why Brad Miller will get hurt in April this year or why Bobby Jackson will probably miss 10 more games sometime during the year. None of those guys can be counted on to play 82 games, or even 65 or 70.


im not "crying" about it - but it is a legit reason to why our record isnt as good as some may think. to just ignore it isnt fair. these arent minor injuries or role players that are going down. take away any teams best 3 big men and id love to see how they do.



> In the end, it's about a player having to win games with what he has.


lol what a statement to make in a discussion about injury-ridden teams. cop out.



> But Gasol's having a career year as well and is elevating himself to being one of the biggest difference makers in the league this year. His team has a better record, and it's not like Memphis is loaded with All-Stars either. Give credit to Jerry West and Mike Fratello for developing a strategy and getting the players necessary to magnify Gasol's strengths. And give credit to Pau for coming through and proving their strategy successful.


again i take nothing away from gasol. great player.



> Melo probably deserves it, and as long as Denver pulls ahead of Utah, Melo makes it for me over Mehmet Okur. But Pau deserves it more. He's becoming just dominant, and his team has been one of the best in the league all season as a direct result. It's tough to be a Western Conference forward right now. Good players will have to be left out, but hopefully the league makes the correct decisions.


fair enough.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



Rawse said:


> Nene. Yippee. I think Voshon Lenard last year was a bigger loss for the team.


youd be wrong. 



> 4-1 without Damon, the only guard on our team who can distribute the ball.


wow...5 whole games without one decent player. id hate to have to endure that. oh wait...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



IV said:


> Explains nothing.


god forbid you try and think first. 





> That's an excuse for him being a poor assist man.


wow, you arent even trying anymore. thats a poor reason? :laugh:





> The second leading scorer for the Nuggets averages nearly as much as Pau Gasol. Gasol's second leading scorer averages 6 less points per game than him. If Pau, a 7 footer, can tally nearly 5 assist per game and he doesn't have as many scoring options as Melo, why can't you just credit him as being a better assist man? Not to mention his team scores less points per game.


he doesnt have as many scoring options as melo? you havent been paying any attention. bordering on troll - just arguing for the sake of it. tsk tsk. some of the things you are saying now just plain laughable. 





> Most players who can create for their teammates do so out of double and triple teams. The double team leaves one of your teammates wide open on the court. A triple team leaves two teammates open on the court.


again, im just SHOCKED at the things you are posting - as if you arent reading a word being said ("no shooters") and just posting whatever to get a reaction. so weak.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*



HKF said:


> Okay, it's high time we talk about Melo.
> 
> There's a lot of Kobe (too much, I'm in LA I get enough of it here), AI, Arenas, Vince, Lebron and Wade.
> 
> ...



NICE. 

the entire point of the thread in one post! 

(melo=big dog? :laugh: )


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Lets talk about Melo*



naibsel said:


> i cant really comment of big dogs mentality coz ive only seen him play the previous 2 seasons when he looked abit old and chewed up. but as far as his style of play is concerned, i think melo's alleged dad should take a paternity test.
> 
> in all seriousness, look at robinsons 4th season in the league.
> 
> ...


lol there it is again. some hater thinks he can compare melo to big dog by looking at stats. i love it! :clap: 

MELO = BIG DOG!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

european said:


> I don't think that.
> Stats don't say everything,but they are a factor,you have to consider them.


people only consider them when they are in their favor. quite a coincidence. 

the nuggets better with melo on the bench? uh, no.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Does Carmelo Anthony finally deserve to be named in the 2005 NBA All-Star game?*



pac4eva5 said:


> whats funny is that the nuggz have a TERRIBLE team right now! this team is WORSE than the lakers!!! yet they have the same record... WTF???


imagine if our frontline was even 75% healthy.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Why are you guys hatting on Glenn Robinson??
its not like he wasnt a great player or a an allstar.

Glenn Robinson throughout his career has shot 45%FG also a 20ppg scorer and a decent rebounder.


I must admit Carmelo is having a great season but the story so far is that there are quite a few fowards who have had a better season than Melo.

Melo in the EAST a sure selection.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Why are you guys hatting on Glenn Robinson??
> its not like he wasnt a great player or a an allstar.
> 
> Glenn Robinson throughout his career has shot 45%FG also a 20ppg scorer and a decent rebounder.
> ...


_Power forwards_. The only wing players who are even close in having as good of a season are Kobe and Kirilenko. Kobe's in for fan voting.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The West is loaded with great forwards. However, I can't agree with your statement saying that there are several forwards who are having a better year than he is.

You have your incumbants like KG, who should always be an all-star. However, the strides that Melo has taken this year alone, including increasing his PPG by over 5 POINTS, increasing his rebounding and steals, carrying his unhealthy team nearly single-handedly while playing through tons of pain show that he has taken "that next step" that everybody keeps talking about.

Yesterday somebody was comparing Melo to Mehmet Okur of all people. Mehmet is ok, but he shouldn't even be mentioned in the same breath as Melo.

Let's look at facts: TMac has been injured quite a bit this year and in my opinion does not deserve an all star nod. He's a great player, and one of my favorites, but he has been out as much as he's been in. His team sucks, too. I've never been a proponent of taking a record of a team into account, but the league does, so I'll throw that in there. Pau Gasol...he's a stud, but over the course of his career he's only averaged barely 19 PPG. He has NEVER averaged 20 for any season despite being the number one option on a solid team. His career high is like 32 (looked it up yesterday), and Melo has had either 4 or 5 40+ point games THIS season alone. Also, Gasol is on a +.500 team right now, but not by much. Okur...puhlease. KG...stud on a mediocre team. Regardless, he's a lock. Dirk...deserves an all-star bid. Kobe is a guard, so we can't compare. Ray Allen is a guard, too. 

As far as SF go, Melo is at the top. He deserves an all-star bid as much, if not more than, anybody else.


----------



## Sammysummer (Jan 6, 2006)

They released results for another round of voting today.

http://www.nba.com/news/allstar_060112.html

Carmelo is in 6th so far.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Sammysummer said:


> They released results for another round of voting today.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/allstar_060112.html
> 
> Carmelo is in 6th so far.


Here's the list:

*Tracy McGrady (Hou.) 1,421,456
Tim Duncan (S.A.) 1,071,115
Kevin Garnett (Min.) 1,064,512
Dirk Nowitzki (Dal.) 476,551
Pau Gasol (Mem.) 429,050
Carmelo Anthony (Den.) 287,778
Elton Brand (LAC) 278,077
Amare Stoudemire (Pho.) 193,268
Shawn Marion (Pho.) 182,850
Lamar Odom (LAL) 149,675
*

Another reason why the fans should not be allowed to vote, or be limited to one vote each: T-Mac has been injured, but leads all forwards in voting. Elton Brand, a candidate for league MVP, is behind Pau and Melo? He should start the game. Amare hasnt' played at all, but he has more votes than Shawn Marion? Who voted for Lamar Odom? He's having a down year.

They need to separate the SF from teh PF. If they did, it'd look like this:

PF:
Duncan
Garnett
Dirk
Pau
Brand
Stoudamire

SF:
T-Mac
Melo
Marion
Odom


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

fan voting doesn't mean much. McGrady (if he's healthy) will start along with Duncan or Garnett (both will make it). and then the coaches will fill in the rest of the roster exactly as they would any other roster, not dividing up equally of guards and forwards or (as many here think) take 5 PFs and no wing players. It will come down to Brand or Gasol, and honestly i think Brand's season is being overstated and Gasol might deserve it more, but Carmelo is not going to have to compete with guys who've never played a minute of SF in their life.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> Pau Gasol...he's a stud, but over the course of his career he's only averaged barely 19 PPG.


So what? All-Star games aren't career achievement awards. He's averaging 19.9 ppg right now, and he's been on a tear for almost a month. He'll get over the 20 ppg hump possibly within the next game. 



> He has NEVER averaged 20 for any season despite being the number one option on a solid team.


Scoring alone isn't what determines an All-Star. You made a point about how many 40-point games Melo's had compared to Gasol this year. How about compared to Duncan (whose season-high is 34) or Garnett (30)? Pau's game has never been about scoring as much as possible, and he got saddled in a platoon system with Hubie Brown, which undermined him for two years. This is very well-known. Notice his minutes per game. 



> His career high is like 32 (looked it up yesterday), and Melo has had either 4 or 5 40+ point games THIS season alone.


Well, your memory is terrible if you looked it up yesterday. His career high is 37. And what's Kevin Garnett's season-high...?

This is just horrible logic.



> Also, Gasol is on a +.500 team right now, but not by much.


Memphis is _eleven games_ over .500 and has the fourth-best record in the NBA. "Not by much." Jesus Christ. They'd have to lose for about three weeks straight just to get back to the same winning percentage as Denver.

Try watching a Grizz game for once and watch the offense. It relies almost completely on Pau Gasol and his decision-making.

You can talk all you want when you compare Melo to guys like Okur, Kirilenko or Marion, but he isn't in the conversation with Pau Gasol, as far as All-Star talk goes. And if you're going to just make up bull**** as the only means of getting your point across, then just don't bother.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sammysummer said:


> They released results for another round of voting today.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/allstar_060112.html
> 
> Carmelo is in 6th so far.


Gasol's really closing in on Dirk Nowitzki in the fan voting. Last release, he was over 100,000 away and now it's half that. Memphis' grassroots campaign has either done a really solid job, or people are actually starting to take notice of the Grizzlies' play this year.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't think telling posters to "just shut up" is appropriate for a moderator. That's a personal attack.

I don't want this topic to get closed because of immaturity of some posters who are unable to converse without attacking people personally.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nugzhomer said:


> I don't think telling posters to "just shut up" is appropriate for a moderator. That's a personal attack.
> 
> I don't want this topic to get closed because of immaturity of some posters who are unable to converse without attacking people personally.


It's a pre-qualified statement. If he's just going to post nothing but falsities, then he doesn't need to be posting.

I'll change it though, since this post is actually about you wanting to keep the site clean and has nothing to do with a pro-Gasol moderator telling a pro-Melo poster what he should do.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

So I was 5 points off on one stat. Big deal. They may be 11 games over .500 now, but who knows where they'll be at the end of the year. I was wrong on that, I'll admit it.

However, your saying that Melo doesnt' belong in the conversation of being an all-star with Pau, well, that's just showing how sheltered you are.

As far as mods go, well, let's just say I'm on a lot of message boards and this one has by far the worst moderation I've ever seen in general.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Rawse said:


> It's a pre-qualified statement. If he's just going to post nothing but falsities, then he doesn't need to be posting.


If you think I've posted NOTHING but falsities, then you don't really follow the entire NBA. Sure you know your Memphis stats, but two errors does not a moron make.

I like your impartiality as a mod.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> So I was 5 points off on one stat. Big deal. They may be 11 games over .500 now, but who knows where they'll be at the end of the year. I was wrong on that, I'll admit it.


End of the year? The All-Stars are selected at the end of this month.

And hey, the Nuggets might not win another game. Who knows, right?



> However, your saying that Melo doesnt' belong in the conversation of being an all-star with Pau, well, that's just showing how sheltered you are.


He doesn't. Sorry. That's not to say he doesn't deserve a spot with Pau. Pau just has stronger arguments on his side. Melo's strongest argument seems to be linked to his teammates' injury excuses.

I don't take the "sheltered" comment too seriously, considering your lack of knowledge and information of all things Grizzlies.



> As far as mods go, well, let's just say I'm on a lot of message boards and this one has by far the worst moderation I've ever seen in general.


As someone who doesn't go on a lot of message boards, I'm crushed.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

If you put Melo and Pau together, despite having a great front line, who'd be more valuable?

True you can build offense from teh inside out, but personally, I feel that Melo woudl bring more to the table. I don't want to take anything away from Pau as I feel he IS a great player, but it's hard to compare players who don't even play the same position.

I guess the hard thing is figuring out who's done more for their squads. Memphis seems to have more weapons at their disposal, so they don't need to rely on Pau as much as Denver has had to rely on Melo. This type of situation has shown the league that if needed, Melo can be one of the top players in the game overall. When Camby and Nene and Kmart come back, who knows what will happen. However, for THIS season, if Carmelo is not voted in by coaches, it's showing disrespect for a player who has gone above and beyond his normal role to keep his team in the hunt.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Simply put Gasol and Melo both deserve to be on the All Star team. Both are having fantastics seasons and both of their teams wouldn't have close to the record they have without them. 

Looking at the forwards I see Gasol, Brand, KG, Dirk, Marion & Melo all as deserving. Hopefully they'll take Gasol as the backup center (unless Camby is able to return in time). At least 2 deserving forwards are going to be left off the team. Perhaps injuries will take care of the situation.

To me the problem is at the guard spot, other than Nash and Kobe, I'd rather not send any western guards


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

That's the point cpawfan, pretending like Pau Gasol and Carmelo Anthony compete is absurd. They compete for fan votes, that's it. Like you said, Nash and Kobe go as "guards". Then you got to just take a couple more wing players. Carmelo definitely. Then either Kirilenko or marion i think.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> If you put Melo and Pau together, despite having a great front line, who'd be more valuable?
> 
> True you can build offense from teh inside out, but personally, I feel that Melo woudl bring more to the table. I don't want to take anything away from Pau as I feel he IS a great player, but it's hard to compare players who don't even play the same position.
> 
> I guess the hard thing is figuring out who's done more for their squads. Memphis seems to have more weapons at their disposal, so they don't need to rely on Pau as much as Denver has had to rely on Melo. This type of situation has shown the league that if needed, Melo can be one of the top players in the game overall. When Camby and Nene and Kmart come back, who knows what will happen. However, for THIS season, if Carmelo is not voted in by coaches, it's showing disrespect for a player who has gone above and beyond his normal role to keep his team in the hunt.


As a big Nuggets fan I have to disagree. Pau and Melo are both special players and both are the types that you build teams around. Gasol plays with better guards than Melo does, while Melo plays with better big men.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> If you put Melo and Pau together, despite having a great front line, who'd be more valuable?
> 
> True you can build offense from teh inside out, but personally, I feel that Melo woudl bring more to the table. I don't want to take anything away from Pau as I feel he IS a great player, but it's hard to compare players who don't even play the same position.


I feel that Melo might bring more individual scoring, but Gasol creates so many more opportunities for his teammates. Memphis has been getting a ton of wide open three looks this year because of Gasol, and it's the reason they're toward the top of the league in that category. It's a major part of our offensive strategy.

And as a personal preference, discountnig age and contract and if just playing for one season, I just about always go big over small.



> I guess the hard thing is figuring out who's done more for their squads. Memphis seems to have more weapons at their disposal, so they don't need to rely on Pau as much as Denver has had to rely on Melo. This type of situation has shown the league that if needed, Melo can be one of the top players in the game overall. When Camby and Nene and Kmart come back, who knows what will happen. However, for THIS season, if Carmelo is not voted in by coaches, it's showing disrespect for a player who has gone above and beyond his normal role to keep his team in the hunt.


Well, despite the talent we have, none of those players can really create offense for themselves. Mike Miller can get his own shot once in awhile, but the rest of them, as far as offense is concerned, are best suited as spot-up shooters and garbage-points guys. Just about every play we run with Pau on the court is designed to get to the ball to Pau and let him make plays. His combination of quickness and post moves is almost unmatched. I feel that he could be scoring 23 ppg if he wasn't so unselfish. But he is always eager to find a more open shots, and everyone feeds off of that. He's also great at getting secondhand-assists, which should really be a stat in itself, where he'll pass the ball out, and we swing it around the perimeter until we get an open look (and with the shooters Memphis has, that's a great luxury).

I feel like Melo needs to be in the ASG over Okur, but Okur's position becomes a problem, if Camby either doesn't get in or is still injured and the coaches don't feel like they substitute Duncan (or even Gasol) in as a reserve center. To me, Melo's as much a shooting guard as Duncan is a center. It'd make my personal picks easier to do, if Melo was listed as a two.

It also doesn't help that the West has two undeserving players in the starting lineup. Thanks, fan voting.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i hate the "oh my team is better so it trumps anything else you have to say" argument. congrats to the grizz - great record, but geez you use it to justify gasol>melo (for the AS argument at least) when there are so many other things going on. 

a) the grizz easy schedule (http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/nba0506.htm - 5th easiest overall, 2nd easiest in the west). but props - they got it done. beat the teams they had to. b) injuries - duh. this is a factor. a huge one. its not at all unreasonable to think the nuggets could have had at least 3-4 extra wins if healthy (considering how weve lost so many games). granted we arent healthy, and we wont get any special points for it nor any pity (dont want any) but it does explain the oh-so-might record part of this debate. even 3 wins puts the record stuff aside as it would be a 2.5 game differntial. c) as already mentioned and obviously ignored, melos teammates - 3 pgs, no shooters, camby/kmart (when healthy) grabbed all the boards...if you are gonna rely so heavily on stats, at least do it right. if AS selections were based purely on stats, coaches wouldnt do anything. let a computer pick by adding all the stats up. 

im sure gasol will make it as he should but give melo the respect hes earned. carrying a team against a much more difficult schedule with everyone hurting (and himself). double/triple teams with little help. its easier to get assists when your team shoots over 37% from 3s (8th best) compared to 32% (5th worst). and im not talking about guys like joe wolf, matt fish, and george zidek that are hurt. kmart, camby and nene is a big deal. a huge deal in a league where big men are important. and all 3 are out. you cant name a team where you take away their 3 best big men and they still are anywhere near as good. being .500 is a huge success for melo and the nugs so far. i hope we can keep it up until kmart and camby come back.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

sort of off topic but i think i'll post it here. the grizzlies recent rebuilding was a mistake in my opinion. it wasn't a mistake to rebuild but the way they did it was i think. they basically just replaced their headcases with equivalent players who are not headcases. sounds ok on the surface until you realize the players they got are old and/or have bad contracts. They are pretty good now, possibly second round, but when your team consists of Eddie Jones and Damon Stoudamire and Bobby Jackson... your team isn't going to continue to improve. This is basically as good as the Grizzlies are going to get. until they rebuild again.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

im not here to bash the grizz - 22 and 12 (is that their record...something like that) is no joke, easy schedule or not. but i think people are ignoring far too many factors. 

but ill say its very frustrating knowing how good we could have been if injuries didnt kill us once again.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> im not here to bash the grizz - 22 and 12 (is that their record...something like that) is no joke, easy schedule or not. but i think people are ignoring far too many factors.
> 
> but ill say its very frustrating knowing how good we could have been if injuries didnt kill us once again.


Hey, I like a team that once featured Marcus Camby and Allan Houston, I feel your pain.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nugzhomer said:


> sort of off topic but i think i'll post it here. the grizzlies recent rebuilding was a mistake in my opinion. it wasn't a mistake to rebuild but the way they did it was i think. they basically just replaced their headcases with equivalent players who are not headcases. sounds ok on the surface until you realize the players they got are old and/or have bad contracts. They are pretty good now, possibly second round, but when your team consists of Eddie Jones and Damon Stoudamire and Bobby Jackson... your team isn't going to continue to improve. *This is basically as good as the Grizzlies are going to get. until they rebuild again.*


Fourth-best record in the league? With the Spurs and Pistons and Mavs? I'll take it.

And Eddie Jones is a huge expiring contract next year. Bobby Jackson's is a small expiring contract this year, and Damon Stoudamire's getting paid about the same as Carlos Arroyo. Only Eddie Jones can be considered a bad deal out of those three, and I don't think it's particularly nasty, since it's winding down to the end.

Pau Gasol (25 years old), Mike Miller (25) and Shane Battier (27) are still the core of the franchise, according to Jerry West. And Hakim Warrick (23) looks like he's going to be a pretty good player. Memphis is not an "old" team by any stretch. With one more trade for a legitimate second option to Pau, the championship window should be opening, not closing.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

well that was my point, you need more than just pieces around gasol, miller and battier, you need another legit borderline all-star. you've already got a good balance, can't get much better in that department, what you need is better big pieces.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kirilenko does not deserve it over Melo. Simple as that. Not this year.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

The "non all-star" Carmelo drops 38, single-handedly won the game for the Nugz tonight. If he was all-star level he would have at least gotten 50, of course.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> The "non all-star" Carmelo drops 38, single-handedly won the game for the Nugz tonight. If he was all-star level he would have at least gotten 50, of course.


hey we get the point already. carmelo plays at an all-star caliber but unfortunately for him the west is stacked at the foward position. so... get over it.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

dubc15 said:


> hey we get the point already. carmelo plays at an all-star caliber but unfortunately for him the west is stacked at the foward position. so... get over it.


what he said. if he was in the east he could play behind LeBron. but he doesn't, so he won't. get over it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> if he was in the east he could play behind LeBron.


Are you saying he'd be the 2nd best F in the East, or he'd be an All-Star?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Are you saying he'd be the 2nd best F in the East, or he'd be an All-Star?


he'd be an all-star


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

Melo needs to be an allstar. 

As far as SFs go He's tops in scoring, top 5 in rebounding, top 5 in assists, top 5 in steals. Has a injury depleated team in the playoffs, has far improved defense too. Somebody said that Gasol creates more opportunities for his teammates as he's a post player. Well I'd say its questionable as to whether Pau has as good a post game as Melo. Melo draws more double and triple teams, and is top 5 in the NBA in points in the paint. 

The sad thing is the only reason him being in at all is a question is due to their record, but they'd be running away with their division if Martin and Camby could stay healthy and play, even one of them.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Busta said:


> Melo needs to be an allstar.
> 
> As far as SFs go He's tops in scoring, top 5 in rebounding, top 5 in assists, top 5 in steals. Has a injury depleated team in the playoffs, has far improved defense too. Somebody said that Gasol creates more opportunities for his teammates as he's a post player. Well I'd say its questionable as to whether Pau has as good a post game as Melo. Melo draws more double and triple teams, and is top 5 in the NBA in points in the paint.
> 
> The sad thing is the only reason him being in at all is a question is due to their record, but they'd be running away with their division if Martin and Camby could stay healthy and play, even one of them.


Tony Parker leads the league in points in the paint. I guess he has the best post game in the league.

Don't even start on comparing Gasol's and Melo's post games. Or the double/triple-teaming issue. It isn't close.

That said, with Denver in the playoffs and Melo on fire, he should be an All-Star over Okur.


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Tony Parker leads the league in points in the paint. I guess he has the best post game in the league.
> 
> Don't even start on comparing Gasol's and Melo's post games. Or the double/triple-teaming issue. It isn't close.
> 
> That said, with Denver in the playoffs and Melo on fire, he should be an All-Star over Okur.



Don't you compare their post games, because Melo is predominately a post player. So Im not just looking at stats like you obviously are. 65-75% of the time he plays with his back to the basket and draws doubles and definately more attention than Pau.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Busta said:


> Don't you compare their post games, because Melo is predominately a post player. So Im not just looking at stats like you obviously are. 65-75% of the time he plays with his back to the basket and draws doubles and definately more attention than Pau.


_Melo's_ predominately a post player? You said that in a conversation about him and Pau Gasol?

I'm not going to even argue about the double-teaming. Memphis' entire offensive scheme predicates itself on Gasol getting doubled to open up our shooters.

You might not be looking at stats, but you sure aren't watching ****ing Memphis games either.

And I caught the humor behind you saying I'm obviously looking at concrete stats, while you fire off an off-the-cuff percentage in the next sentence. Nice touch.


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

I watch Memphis a lot, I live in the southeast and if Im not at home to watch league pass I can catch their games on tv. And I know that his game helps all of their outside shooters, and thats where his assits come from. But its not like a Shaq situation down there, those guys can and do create shots for themselves a lot too. Melo has no shooters but Watson (who they just started to give minutes to) so he has nothing to take the pressure off of the doubles but beating it with his scoring. 

And I didn't give you an actual stat, I gave you a percentage to illustrate the amt of time he plays in the post


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Busta said:


> I watch Memphis a lot, I live in the southeast and if Im not at home to watch league pass I can catch their games on tv. And I know that his game helps all of their outside shooters, and thats where his assits come from. But its not like a Shaq situation down there, those guys can and do create shots for themselves a lot too. Melo has no shooters but Watson (who they just started to give minutes to) so he has nothing to take the pressure off of the doubles but beating it with his scoring.
> 
> And I didn't give you an actual stat, I gave you a percentage to illustrate the amt of time he plays in the post


I'm sorry, but Memphis' shooters can create for themselves? A lot? You might want to tell them that, so they can do it once in awhile.

Also, Pau Gasol takes more inside shots and fewer jumpers than Anthony. His eFG% from inside is better than Melo's, he's assisted less on those shots and he's blocked less.

:cheers:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> To me the problem is at the guard spot, other than Nash and Kobe, I'd rather not send any western guards


I'd say Tony Parker and Baron Davis have a very good shot at making this years allstar game.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Tony Parker leads the league in points in the paint. I guess he has the best post game in the league.
> 
> Don't even start on comparing Gasol's and Melo's post games. Or the double/triple-teaming issue. It isn't close.
> .


its not? safe to say both get doubled alot but dont say its not even close. thats bs.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Rawse said:


> I'm sorry, but Memphis' shooters can create for themselves? A lot? You might want to tell them that, so they can do it once in awhile.
> 
> Also, Pau Gasol takes more inside shots and fewer jumpers than Anthony. His eFG% from inside is better than Melo's, he's assisted less on those shots and he's blocked less.
> 
> :cheers:


duh - 7 footers are suppose to have better efg%. he better or that would be silly. and id hope he get blocked less (for the most obvious reasons).


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Little known fact -- Carmelo is only the second player in the history of the NBA (Kobe was first) to get 4,000 points at 21 years old, with a winning career regular season record. 

It would be absurd if he is once again snubbed for the allstar game.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

scooter said:


> Little known fact -- Carmelo is only the second player in the history of the NBA (Kobe was first) to get 4,000 points at 21 years old, with a winning career regular season record.
> 
> It would be absurd if he is once again snubbed for the allstar game.


man you know that tailored stat aint got nothing to do with him making the allstar game :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

NugzFan said:


> duh - 7 footers are suppose to have better efg%. he better or that would be silly. and id hope he get blocked less (for the most obvious reasons).


Seven-footers are also supposed to have better post games. And Gasol does, in this case.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Seven-footers are also supposed to have better post games. And Gasol does, in this case.


wonderful! :banana:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Duncan, Marion, Garnett, Brand, Nowitzki, Gasol, Kirilenko, Anthony...

So many forwards to choose from in the Western Conference and every year there tends to be someone left out who's deserving.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I'm sorry, but Memphis' shooters can create for themselves? A lot? You might want to tell them that, so they can do it once in awhile.
> 
> Also, Pau Gasol takes more inside shots and fewer jumpers than Anthony. His eFG% from inside is better than Melo's, he's assisted less on those shots and he's blocked less.
> 
> :cheers:


Gasol is probably a better passer from the post, but in terms of scoring in the post Carmelo is straight up better. You are right what you said earlier, it isn't close. Carmelo is way better. You're right, Gasol's eFG% might be better in the post, but he never gets offensive rebounds, and about half of the time Carmelo takes it to the paint he misses on the first try and then tips his own shot back in. Carmelo's post game isn't baby hooks like Gasol, it's all power. And he's great at it, at least the best SF posting.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

by the way, that was hilarious the way John Thompson was hating on Gasol last night, i almost felt back for the guy.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> Gasol is probably a better passer from the post, but in terms of scoring in the post Carmelo is straight up better. You are right what you said earlier, it isn't close. Carmelo is way better. You're right, Gasol's eFG% might be better in the post, but he never gets offensive rebounds, and about half of the time Carmelo takes it to the paint he misses on the first try and then tips his own shot back in. Carmelo's post game isn't baby hooks like Gasol, it's all power. And he's great at it, at least the best SF posting.


 Maybe i stopped watching basketball all of a sudden and never played it in close to 30 years. But when did getting offensive rebounds have to with having a Post game?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Maybe i stopped watching basketball all of a sudden and never played it in close to 30 years. But when did getting offensive rebounds have to with having a Post game?


It doesn't, i didn't say Carmelo was better because of his offensive rebounds, i was explaining the inferior eFG%. Carmelo misses on the first try a lot, but usually gets a second attempt.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> It doesn't, i didn't say Carmelo was better because of his offensive rebounds, i was explaining the inferior eFG%. Carmelo misses on the first try a lot, but usually gets a second attempt.


 so basically, you are saying that Carme*lo has a better low post game because Gasol is finesse while hes power and his low eFG is because he misses on the first try. That makes no sense because why wouldnt you want the score on the first try opposed to a 2nd and 3rd with it possibly not going in*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> by the way, that was hilarious the way John Thompson was hating on Gasol last night, i almost felt back for the guy.


John Thompson hating on a white player. I'm stunned.

And anyone thinking Gasol is strictly a finesse basketball player is living in 2003. Please join us in the present. He put about four different Spurs on posters last night.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

trick said:


> Duncan, Marion, Garnett, Brand, Nowitzki, Gasol, Kirilenko, Anthony...
> 
> So many forwards to choose from in the Western Conference and every year there tends to be someone left out who's deserving.


I would pick Anthony over Marion, Gasol or Kirilenko. Marion is a terrific 2nd fiddle (or third) but that's what he is. Gasol is having a fine season so far but his team was in the lottery last summer. Kirilenko has been hurt most of the past year and has never played in the playoffs.

Anthony has been the best player on a playoff team every year since he's been in the league.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

scooter said:


> Gasol is having a fine season so far but his team was in the lottery last summer.


No they weren't.

And Kirilenko's played on playoff teams. Twice...


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Dude Jason Richardson is more deserving, I don't care about stats, Carmelo has a 10 cent head and believe me I really don't think J-Rich is an all star quite yet. :allhail:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan, Garnett, Nowitzki, Brand, Gasol, and Marion all need to be in the ASG before Kirilenko or Carmelo Anthony. Too bad T-Mac will get voted in as a starter, because he's probably going to end up with Melo's or Ak-47's spot.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Duncan, Garnett, Nowitzki, Brand, Gasol, and Marion all need to be in the ASG before Kirilenko or Carmelo Anthony. Too bad T-Mac will get voted in as a starter, because he's probably going to end up with Melo's or Ak-47's spot.


There is no way Marion should be in before Carmelo.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, I usually don't give Marion a lot of props, but he can't be denied a spot on the All-Star team.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, I usually don't give Marion a lot of props, but he can't be denied a spot on the All-Star team.


Yeah, he can, when superior players clearly deserve the spot more. By the way, i can't believe people are still silly enough to think Carmelo is competing with PFs and centers for an all-star spot. Even though Carmelo has had a better season than all those you listed, save maybe Brand.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

scooter said:


> I would pick Anthony over Marion, Gasol or Kirilenko. Marion is a terrific 2nd fiddle (or third) but that's what he is. Gasol is having a fine season so far but his team was in the lottery last summer. Kirilenko has been hurt most of the past year and has never played in the playoffs.
> 
> Anthony has been the best player on a playoff team every year since he's been in the league.





Rawse said:


> No they weren't.
> 
> And Kirilenko's played on playoff teams. Twice...


BO dont know basketball :naughty:


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

hollywood476 said:


> Dude Jason Richardson is more deserving, I don't care about stats, Carmelo has a 10 cent head and believe me I really don't think J-Rich is an all star quite yet. :allhail:


j-rich is amazing. i watch a lot of nugget games and warrior games and i believe both are amazing players and capable of shouldering the offensive load.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> so basically, you are saying that Carme*lo has a better low post game because Gasol is finesse while hes power and his low eFG is because he misses on the first try. That makes no sense because why wouldnt you want the score on the first try opposed to a 2nd and 3rd with it possibly not going in*


*
i think his point is melo hardly EVER gets stopped in the post. if he misses? he gets his own rebound and scores, or gets fouled...

that is entirely accurate! if u ever watch a nuggets game, u'll see it. melo is IMPOSSIBLE to stop in the post! so what if he gets swatted a few times? he'll just get it back and keep going til he scores. melo is hands down the best scoring post player in the nba. quickest first step in the league, plethora of post moves, underrated power, and finesse to go along with it. simply put: melo cant be stopped in the post...

however, that does make his offensive rebounds a lil bit overated...*


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, I usually don't give Marion a lot of props, but he can't be denied a spot on the All-Star team.


how can u NOT say that about melo? well, maybe cuz u've only seen melo play once this year?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

hollywood476 said:


> Dude Jason Richardson is more deserving, I don't care about stats, Carmelo has a 10 cent head and believe me I really don't think J-Rich is an all star quite yet. :allhail:


ignorance at its finest...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

It seems to me that the major problem here, is selection. Carmelo over Marion? Fans of Phoenix says no. Carmelo over Brand? Fans of Clippers say no. Carmelo over Pau? Fans of Grizzlies say no. Never fear, for the solution is here: play Carmelo at guard.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> ignorance at its finest...


ok. i watch almost every warriors games and don't ever miss any nuggets game so i will be the best judge of this. i like both players very much but first of all, THEY DONT PLAY THE SAME POSITIONS. j-rich is a guard and carmelo is a forward, so one player being more deserving than the other in regards to the all-stars is irrelevant. in defense of j-rich, i think j-rich is equally capable as carmelo in putting up the same ppg but he is limited by the team he is on. although both players average 19 shots per game and are similiar in FG%, carmelo has a higher ppg average because the ball is in his hands more in comparison to j-rich. carmelo has a better post game while j-rich is a better shooter. both players are very good in the clutch. hard to say which player is better but i hope both make the all-stars. yea i guess this post is in-conclusive but neither player is more deserving than the other in making the all stars


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> Pau Gasol...he's a stud, but over the course of his career he's only averaged barely 19 PPG. He has NEVER averaged 20 for any season despite being the number one option on a solid team. His career high is like 32 (looked it up yesterday), and Melo has had either 4 or 5 40+ point games THIS season alone. Also, Gasol is on a +.500 team right now, but not by much.


Cheers, mate.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

congrats to gasol.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes, Carmelo will be an All-Star.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

always a chance he takes someone elses place due to injury. 

id rather win a game or two though.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

yes


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Who?
Carmello "Maybe next time" Anthony, I don't think so


----------

